# Circuito Dimmer iluminacion, en lazo cerrado mediante fototransistor



## peil (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola a tod@s,

en primer lugar una saludo a todos y todas dado soy nuevo en el foro. Soy un estudiante de ingerniería Electrónica y para el proyecto de fin de carrera tengo que diseñar un control de iluminación con un circuito dimmer y usando fototransistores para el control.

He encontrado alguna aplicación similar usando el integrado t2117:

http://www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc4768.pdf

En el datasheet aparecen ejemplos de como diseñar diferentes circuitos, pero no me queda del todo claro... Me explico: yo obtengo una tensión en función de la iluminación de la habitación (que me lo dará el fototransistor, hasta aquí no hay problema). Y lo que quiero es generar los impulsos adecuados en el triac para aportar mas o menos intensidad. Para ello con este integrado puedo realizarlo, comparando mi señal con su señal rampa. 
Lo que no entiendo es cómo en alguna aplicación del datasheet se consigue dicha 'rampa'. ¿Me lo da el pin 1? ¿Para qué se conecta este pin mediante una resistencia a la alimentación?
¿para que sirve el condensador del pin2?

Lo que yo quiero es: comparar mi señal de control con una rampa. Pero lo que no entiendo muy bien es el uso y la interconexión existente entre los pines 1,2,3 y 4.


Si aguien pudiera ayudarme le estaría muy agradecido.

Un saludo,

Peil


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2010)

Si querés aprender como hacerlo, tenés que implementar un generador de rampa sincronizado con los cruce por cero de los 220V y desde ahí, la implementación es inmediata.
El circuito es simple, dos o tres transistores y un puñado de resistencias y capacitores mas un A.O. como comparador para la rampa y el set-point.
Yo que vos, me olvidaría de ese chip, por que vas a sufrir mas para adaptarlo a tu necesidad que lo que vas a demorar en armar el esquema que te digo.


----------

